# hottest celebrity



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

post pics of who you think is the hottest celebrity (keep it clean!)










sarah michelle gellar... god damn







im watching buffy the vampire slayer right now and


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

try this one on for size.


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

canadian idol anyone?









View attachment 73682


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Leeann Tweeden, or Adriana Lima


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

duff sisters
View attachment 73683


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Christina Ricci

View attachment 73684


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

diceman69 said:


> Christina Ricci
> 
> View attachment 73684
> 
> [snapback]1165115[/snapback]​


DING DING DING!!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

KERRY MCFADDEN.....i love my countrys bitch's......


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have to add:


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sarah michelle is definetly the hottest heheheh


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

What about us chicks?









Hugh Jackman, Thomas Jane, and Julian McMahon...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

katherine zeta jones


----------



## dptrackstardp (Dec 28, 2004)

dneise richards cant spell her name but u guy should know wut im talkin about


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i'll second the angelina jolie vote


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

These two. I don't care what y'all say.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

damn, I never seen Ricci look that good... *right click... SAVE*

and that last pic is HOTT too... what was her name (from A pie)... i forget now... but I never thought she was hot...
until now..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

and by the way, Jolie looks too cracked out nowadays...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> damn, I never seen Ricci look that good... *right click... SAVE*
> 
> and that last pic is HOTT too... what was her name (from A pie)... i forget now... but I never thought she was hot...
> until now..
> [snapback]1165233[/snapback]​


Check out the movie "Prozac nation"

Ricci is completely nekid and hot as hell!!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

pix of hotties...!
NUDE PIC REMOVED


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

stacy keibler rules


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

jessica alba


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

dan-uk said:


> KERRY MCFADDEN.....i love my countrys bitch's......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all she ever bangs on about is the size of her tits....shame her brain aint that big.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

great, another one of these threads. I already banned one person over this thread. Post another nude pic and you will be next.

*I consider this the final warning for anyone taking part in this thread.*


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

nude pictures ?? where


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Careful guys! Ill be safe and just say Carmen Electra rather then post her pic


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

alan said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> > KERRY MCFADDEN.....i love my countrys bitch's......
> ...


How dare you insult my queen of the jungle and her magnificent boobs.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea. keep it clean dudes!

tara reid is my close second :nod:


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Ashley Judd


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Elisha Cuthbert









Hadnt noticed her until I saw Girl Next Door the other night


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> Elisha Cuthbert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f*ck yea!!!!! 3rd place for me


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> *Elisha Cuthbert *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is she that women from 24 series


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> yea. keep it clean dudes!
> 
> tara reid is my close second :nod:
> [snapback]1165338[/snapback]​


my old roommate is good friends with one of taras brothers, hes blazed with her and family. one of my other good friends went to per school with ehr befoer she went to private school.. honestly i grew up in wyckoff (her home town) and she is just another stupid wcykoff girl, hundereds of others just like her and plenty of hotter ones, i think she sucks..


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> shutter13 said:
> 
> 
> > yea. keep it clean dudes!
> ...


tara reid is a classic "why the hell is she still famous" person... one movie under her belt that more than 5 people saw.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > shutter13 said:
> ...


her best role was the big labowsky where she played her self a snooty little slut..
and of course she played the typical wycoff girl in american pie being a snooty little prude


----------



## jk3 (Aug 23, 2005)

jessica simpson in daisie dukes


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

jk3 said:


> jessica simpson in daisie dukes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or like this!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Kylie Minogue


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Paris Hilton


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

Jessica Alba

and of coarse

Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

me

J-Rod


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

jessica alba








eva mendes










jordana brwester









kate beckinsale









i still think demi moore is hot.. milf









amanda peet









theres alot more.. maybe ill list later if i feel like it


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Johnny Depp









Mark Wahlberg









Jerry O'Connell









Okay... and Im weird I know, or maybe I just have a thing for the Brits, but Paul Bettany is pretty good looking imo.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

not a celeb (infact i dont know who she is) but well worth a viewing!!!

View attachment 75725


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

well u guys posted up nice pics of celebs with nice racks but where all the BBMs?

Well i gotta post up my future babymama for my Bigg Booty Men

Mi Vida Loca


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

From Behind


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

def JS


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I love these threads!!!!!!!!!!

In case You didn't notice I really think Jamie Pressley is hot.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Samaire Armstrong who played Anna in the OC


----------



## (((JKD))) (Aug 14, 2005)

Place any one of these names in a seach engine like DogPile.com.
**or better yet: askmen.com
I may post pics one by one... but I find only one pic- NEVER enuf.

Marisa Miller 
Jolene Blalock
Jessica Alba 
Angie Everhart 
Brande Roderick 
Anna Kournikova 
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Kelly Brook 
Shannon Elizabeth 
Jessica Biel 
Adriana Lima


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> well u guys posted up nice pics of celebs with nice racks but where all the BBMs?
> 
> Well i gotta post up my future babymama for my Bigg Booty Men
> 
> ...


ive seen vida many times in person.. her face is disgusting.. she has tons of craters and scars and pimples


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Kemper1989 said:


> Paris Hilton
> [snapback]1185539[/snapback]​


Is that photo shopped or is it that she is pressing them? ahah


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Thats an ass i would love to spank.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

HEIDI KLUM ANYONE????


----------



## the ramblin man (Aug 27, 2005)

Tinkerbelle - I'm a Brit!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> HEIDI KLUM ANYONE????
> [snapback]1187358[/snapback]​










Heidi is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Travis Fimmel


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Caprice and Selma. Damn Salma's hot!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

keep the ass pics comin


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

jennifer tilly, so so so so so hot


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nikki cox



















and can't forget my wife, mila jovovich


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

inveriably crack whore hilton will appear on these threads


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

alan said:


> inveriably crack whore hilton will appear on these threads
> [snapback]1189962[/snapback]​


She already did! HAHAHAHA


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

adultswim said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > inveriably crack whore hilton will appear on these threads
> ...


such a crapthread i didnt bother reading too much


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

alan said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


if you say this is a crap thread then you must be gay. there was a couple of pictures in there for you that the grls posted to


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

hyphen said:


> nikki cox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your married to Mila too!!! That no good god damn cheating whore! She is so hot man. The best I saw her was in Dazed and Confused she looked so fuckin hot in that movie. I couldn't find any pics from it though.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

More comin atcha!
Barrymore
Sterns Girlfriend(I think)
Crissy Moran
and an Unknown total babe. WOOOO HOOOO Keepin it alive!!
I have an awsome one of Cristina Agullera but I cant show it here.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

adultswim said:


> The best I saw her was in Dazed and Confused she looked so fuckin hot in that movie. I couldn't find any pics from it though.
> [snapback]1189998[/snapback]​


Yummmmmyyyyyyyy.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

booty girll

vidaa


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > The best I saw her was in Dazed and Confused she looked so fuckin hot in that movie. I couldn't find any pics from it though.
> ...


Did she happen to play in omg, i cant think of the name. The movie where every one is suppost to die, but that guy gets that vision. They have a couple of them out.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

can u tell i like redheads


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Bawb2u said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > The best I saw her was in Dazed and Confused she looked so fuckin hot in that movie. I couldn't find any pics from it though.
> ...


i thought she was hot in the 5th element bu most o fthe time she looks like a heroin addict


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> Bawb2u said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


I think you might mean Ali Larter from Final Destination 2. She's pretty hot too.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

here you go dragon that enough for you?

how about this one?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

MLK said:


> here you go dragon that enough for you?
> 
> how about this one?
> 
> ...


That ass is retarded. Nice lookin face but holy sh*t how the hell did she get like that? Did she get liposuction everyplace execpt her ass? Sorry man thats just not attractive to me. But to each his own. Just more girls with normal tight firm asses for me!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

adultswim said:


> MLK said:
> 
> 
> > here you go dragon that enough for you?
> ...


TALK ABOUT MORE CUSHION FOR THE PUSHIN


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

there nothin like hot brazilian victoria secret model Gisele Bundchen


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

ok feeder... hows this








goddamn sofias fine! shes getting a little old now tho


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > MLK said:
> ...


Id hit it. It would be fun to make that azz bounce. boioioioing!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Alright we are gettin close to the bottom of the second page here guys. We need to step it up and keep this on the 1st page.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

The hot Hilary:

Hilary Duff and her 4 friends


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The hot Hilary:
> 
> Hilary Duff and her 4 friends
> [snapback]1192669[/snapback]​


awww man she is so hot in that picture this thread makes me want to







lmao


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Rhona Mitra..


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hahahaha that black chick!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I think she's hot.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

I LIKE HER ABS


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

MLK said:


> ok feeder... hows this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I just really like this girl for some reason. I wish I could put my finger on it. OH GOD I WISH I COULD PUT MY FINGER ON IT!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

--== pictures removed due to excessive size ==--



















VICTORIA SECRET MODELS WOW :nod: 
ALESSANDRA AMBROSIO

*edit*
Not everyone owns a 27" screen - pictures that
big mess up the site lay-out, so I removed them.
- Judazzz


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Come on guys don't let it die. Keep it alive man. Post some girls up we havent seen yet. Let em rip.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

--== pictures removed due to excessive size ==--










man brazilian girls are HOT!!!!!









Ana Hickman anyone









*edit*
Jeez man, not everyone owns a 27" screen - pictures
that big mess up the site lay-out, so I removed them.
- Judazzz


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

YES YES YES! Burke And Carmen


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

goddamn feeder! tryin not to beat my meat after seein that!









here's some more duke


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

OOOOOOOOO YEEEAAAAAA!


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.heatherdeenlocklear.net/055/001.html

http://www.starpulse.com/Actresses/Cross,_...iew.html?pic=11

http://www.celebs.cz/cgi-bin/sharon/pictur...overs/ss515.jpg

http://www.starpulse.com/Supermodels/Hunte...View.html?pic=1

http://www.askmen.com/women/models_60/97_heather_kozar.html

http://www.fortunecity.com/tinpan/johnette/353/whiteknel.jpg

http://www.absolutely.net/photos/C55981_photo.html

http://www.absolutely.net/photos/6053_ande...5086_photo.html (wowzers , some dress !)

http://www.absolutely.net/photos/sr1-Kudro...3956_photo.html (wish I had Anistons dress in XL :nod:

http://www.perfectpeople.net/picpage.php3/cpid=80997

http://www.absolutely.net/photos/216914_photo.html


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, a few things:

- don't post excessively large pictures: not everyone of us owns 27" screens or ultrafast broadband internet;
- please don't upload these pictures to the PFur server: we provide storage to host fish pictures as well as other forum-related material. It's not intended to be littered with soft-porn. So please respect that and find a host of your own or hotlink the pictures;
- just as a reminder: as soon as one inappropriate picture is posted, this thread will be closed.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> - just as a reminder: as soon as one inappropriate picture is posted, this thread will be closed.
> [snapback]1197372[/snapback]​


Hows this for inappropriate! Im his #1 fan!








He's dutch and he's sexy, oh I just love his hair!


----------



## proud2bcanadian (Oct 2, 2004)

Catherine Bell

































Katie Holmes


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

ahhh nothin like hot CZECH swimsuit models









veronica varekova anyone????


----------



## pantera_man7 (Sep 7, 2005)

cristina agulera









Dude....althought I cant say I dont like the pic...nudity is not allowed on this site.

Warning +1.

One more and this threa is closed.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

:nod: yahh I like what i see, Now u guys are talking my language


----------



## pantera_man7 (Sep 7, 2005)

sorry guys wont happen again 
im an idiot (but im not gay)


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

New pix of jessica alba at the luxor...









there are more, but I dont want to flood the server... and it shows alot... kinda...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay, one more....


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

pantera man hook me up with that pic by pm :nod: i LOVE christina agulera


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

someone send it to me afterwards... please


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

i will send it to you after he sends it to me but then you will have to send it to somone after that and so on that way he dont have to send it to a milion people


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

EVA









There was one more, but I dont want to be the on who gets the topic closed


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rigmore send it to me after :nod:


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

http://groups.msn.com/Celebritymemorabilia...oto&PhotoID=111

http://groups.msn.com/Celebritymemorabilia...hoto&PhotoID=93


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rigmor cmon man im still waiting lol


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I cant believe nobody mentionned Shakira! She has the nicest ass ever, and the way she moves it just makes u wanna bite that..damn!


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

adultswim said:


> OOOOOOOOO YEEEAAAAAA!
> [snapback]1196551[/snapback]​


isn't she dead?


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

linds said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOOOOOO YEEEAAAAAA!
> ...


f*ck if I know!


----------



## linds (Jul 11, 2004)

adultswim said:


> linds said:
> 
> 
> > adultswim said:
> ...


I think she is

here

Search Articles
Chloe Jones Passes Away
By: Dan Miller
Posted: 4:07 pm PDT 6-7-2005

CHATSWORTH, Calif. - Former adult film star Chloe Jones died on Saturday morning in her hometown of Houston. She was 29.

Jones' best friend, Karen Struble, said the cause of her passing was not yet known. Her 30th birthday would have been June 17.

"It was sudden," Struble told AVN.com. "She meant a lot to me. I've known her for 10 years. We had a lot of fun together. Whenever she was in California, we were together. The last time I saw her was in February for some appearances. The last time I spoke to her was a few weeks ago."

Jones, a Penthouse Pet in April 1998, was a contract performer for Vivid Entertainment Group and New Sensations, the first company with which she was exclusive in 2001. She also had layouts in Playboy and Vanity Fair, among numerous other magazines, in addition to mainstream appearances on shows such as "Baywatch," "Diagnosis Murder," "Edenquest" and Showtime's "Full Frontal Comedy." Jones performed in less than 30 productions in four years, and had stopped performing in adult videos last year.

"She was fun. She was a prankster," Struble continued. "She had a good heart deep down, and I just know a lot of people in the business didn't see that side of her. She had a funny laugh. She just wanted to be loved."

Struble said that she met Jones 10 years ago at an audition for a Joan Jett music video.

"I wound up getting the job out of it. We all rode with Crazy Chloe. She'd run stoplights. She was a crazy girl. We were having a lot of fun. A month after that, I wound up living with her at her place {in LA}. She was adventurous, and ballsy and courageous. She wanted to take life by the horns."

Struble said that Jones recently expressed a desire to write a book.

"As far as the adult industry, she was trying to get away from it," she said. "She was taking a lot of rest. Her next goal was to write a book. &#8230; I talked to her at least every other month minimum. She would stay with me when she came to LA."

Struble continued, "She had a lot of different faces. To those who really knew her, she was fun, crazy and adventurous. She was a storyteller. She's known the most for her storytelling. She was a good person."

All Media Play's Jeff Mullen got to know Jones during her adult film career.

"Chloe Jones was a good friend of ours," Mullen said. "I first worked with Chloe when she was signed to New Sensations a few years back and had never met anybody quite like her. She was Texas-sized fun and often times quite the pain in the ass but if you really spent any social time with her, you realized she was totally cool.

"I remember going on a wild trip to Brazil and we were getting on the airplane and she was arguing with this guy to move to a different seat so that our group could all sit together. The guy was a prick and wouldn't budge, and much to our surprise, he was the still photographer assigned to covering her on the trip. That was typical Chloe. We all had a big laugh about that one. ... As a representative for All Media Play and New Sensations we send out our heartfelt condolences to her family in Texas."

Jones is survived by three children, an 8-year-old girl and 7-year-old twin boys.

"She loved her children very much and she wanted them to be happy," Struble added.

Club Jenna Inc. indicated it would be setting up a fund for Jones' children that it would contribute to on a monthly basis. The email address [email protected] will be set up in the next 48 hours for inquiries.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

AAAHHHHHHHH!!!
Beautifull girls. 
Knightlingly's or whatever her name is god damn her abs are nice. I'd rub one out just for her abs.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Im not posting anymore... I already got banned once...


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

linds said:


> adultswim said:
> 
> 
> > linds said:
> ...


Well I guess she is dead. We all also now know who has way too much time on thier hands and is a porno nut lol. Arent we all.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Washington Redskins cheerleader, Sooin


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> Washington Redskins cheerleader, Sooin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sh*t! Looks Hawaiian! Its hard to find a realy hot Hawaiian chick!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

adultswim said:


> GoJamieGo said:
> 
> 
> > Washington Redskins cheerleader, Sooin
> ...


She's actually South Korean..... Even more rare to find a fine Korean chick with a decent rack.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> :laugh:
> [snapback]1199963[/snapback]​


LOL, Jenna looks all cracked out... HAHAH


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

oh yeah


----------



## branday* (Aug 2, 2005)

i second that...Cliff your my hero! perrrfect answer!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

A-HEM!

MAN I LOVE THAT HANDPRINT!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

A-HEM........................

I LIKE ANGELS!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

adultswim said:


> A-HEM!
> 
> MAN I LOVE THAT HANDPRINT!


thats my hand print!









eliza dushku
shania twain

more to come later


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Liz McLarnon and Jenny Frost.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

man, Shania is totally HOT... or was... so was Elizabeth Hurley... damnnnnnn


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

more including

brittany daniels (from the white chicks and joe dirt)
jessica simpson
brittany spears
carrie underwood
terri clark (canadian country singer)


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

LIMA

YEEEAAAAAYAA


----------

